# Marlin 336 Stainless , Too shiny



## swamp hunter (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep , My Huntin Pard. sure bought a shiny new Rifle . Problem is you can spot it from a mile away in the woods. Nice Gun , BUT. Anyways I was wondering if he can Parkerize the finish , or Blue it to tone it down ??. Any ideas? And costs. Thanks.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Nov 24, 2009)

Traditionally speaking bluing and parkerizing is for carbon steel finishes. Stainless is a whole different animal. You can do a bake on finish though.


----------



## bigbrannew (Nov 24, 2009)

EMC-GUN said:


> Traditionally speaking bluing and parkerizing is for carbon steel finishes. Stainless is a whole different animal. You can do a bake on finish though.




X2

i think you can do the dura coat


----------



## olchevy (Nov 24, 2009)

If he ever goes coon hunting with it, they will come to him...


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 24, 2009)

Just wondering, instead of trying to make the gun something it's not, why not trade it for what he now really wants?


----------



## swamp hunter (Nov 24, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Just wondering, instead of trying to make the gun something it's not, why not trade it for what he now really wants?



I told him not to buy it. Now , He,s got a pretty wife ,A big fancy house , Makes more money then me and he,s killed ZERO deer this season . I got 5 in the freezer. I told him to get a 60,s 70,s 30/30 marlin . Old school . Solid American Steel. No , Gotta get the pretty one. What,s Dura Cote?. Rhino lining for guns??


----------



## olchevy (Nov 25, 2009)

swamp hunter said:


> I told him not to buy it. Now , He,s got a pretty wife ,A big fancy house , Makes more money then me and he,s killed ZERO deer this season . I got 5 in the freezer. I told him to get a 60,s 70,s 30/30 marlin . Old school . Solid American Steel. No , Gotta get the pretty one. What,s Dura Cote?. Rhino lining for guns??



No, duracoat is a coating that you spray on with an airbrush and once properly hardended week to a month, it is very very abrasion resistent and last a long time. It comes in just about any color you can think of and they deffinitley have all the subdued colors,greens, browns, grays, and they also come in the "Tactical" whatever color,which means it is completley flat with no sheen, there "Flat" colors still have a litlle sheen to them.
go to youtube and type in nutnfancy duracoat and you will see what this stuff is.


----------



## kracker (Nov 25, 2009)

Why not beadblast it?


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 25, 2009)

Leave that great looking Marlin like it is! 

It is NOT too shiny and will NOT spook deer!


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 25, 2009)

It ain't the shine....that is another rumor like a 3030 is only effective to 2x that of a pointed stick...

I don't know how those SS bolt guns get anything done....(snort!)

If he has to overcome the bad mojo some "good" friend put on him...buy a pack of Thin Skin Camo tape. It breathes so that SS will not rust.
There is nothing wrong w/ that gun as it is...unless he cannot sit still.

cw


----------



## DonArkie (Nov 26, 2009)

have done in a carbon fiber over-lay. It's extremely durable and holds up to pretty much all gun solvents.  it comes in gloss, satin & flat


----------



## Cknerr (Nov 26, 2009)

can stainless be acid etched? 

I just looked at a few stainless barrels I have in the shop. They are all bead blasted. 

Like the camo tape idea. Temporarily, but it will keep the glare down.

Hmmmmm, if I forget my hat, that stuff work on my shiny dome? 

Chris


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 26, 2009)

a buddy of mine has a ruger that is stainless. that thing is llike a mirror and he has never had a problem with it spooking deer. he shot a 150" 10 pointer last year at 60 yards. if he honestly believes it is a problem, he can have it bead blasted. but don't mess up that gun just because your buddy can't sit still.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 26, 2009)

Cknerr said:


> can stainless be acid etched?
> 
> I just looked at a few stainless barrels I have in the shop. They are all bead blasted.
> 
> Chris



Acid etch, yep; meant to remove material; expensive procedure.
Bead blasting will flatten the finish, also costly.
With either of these, you wil have to take the gun aparts or do a superior job of masking.

If one is out to ruin the finish, (as in remove the polish),
I suggest green scotch brite adhesive pads. These will 
provide a controlled scratched, (architecturally called a brushed), finish. This will not remove much material and can be done without taking the gun apart.
I did a Stainless ABolt a few years ago and it came out perfect, as it kept the pretty silver finish but cut the glare way down.
Or trade the gun for a blued or parkerized version.


----------



## donald-f (Nov 26, 2009)

Go to walmart and get you a roll of camo tape! If you decide to see the shine again take the tape off. Problem solved!


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 27, 2009)

The Deer don't really seem to care what type of gun they're shot with.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 27, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> The Deer don't really seem to care what type of gun they're shot with.



Yeah in a recent online survey 100% of deer said they perferd not to be shot.

However, they all did add that if they must be shot it doesnt really matter to them what the gun looks like as long as they die quickly...


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 29, 2009)

If the cammo tape  does not breathe is will rust stainless. Stainless needs oxygen to be stainless.
I have repaired a gaggle of boat lifting eyes that were embedded in sealant that kept O2 from the inside metal. Many show failing by the rust stains down the transom...many do not show until the boat is hanging sideways at the hoist.
The Thin Skin I mentioned is made from hospital tape for bandages.

Chris, you could try spray window frosting....for the guns too!
They have to be UV stable....!
I shot a bathroom window in an apartment that was facing a sidewalk and it was great. The glass got pretty hot in the summer sun.

cw


----------



## Cknerr (Nov 29, 2009)

window frosting?! cool idear

UV protection - don't have to wear a hat now in the summer. Keep forgetting and getting a sunburn.  If it etches, no problem there - wifey keeps saying I am a numb skull....

The stuff you can learn on this forum is truly astounding! 

lol, thanks,
Chris


----------



## Turkey Comander (Nov 29, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> The Deer don't really seem to care what type of gun they're shot with.



Best answer yet....


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 30, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> If the cammo tape  does not breathe is will rust stainless. Stainless needs oxygen to be stainless.
> 
> cw



True stainless will not rust, (like an Alloy 316 and higher),
even if left under water for many years.
With lesser quality stainless alloys, some maybe mixed with inferior, (ferrous), metals, and will discolor.
Some stainless castings are cleaned at the foundry using steel bristled brushes, or steel wool. I have seen these leave steel particles on the parts, which will rust.

That is a great idea using a window film. Maybe even a sign making vinyl meant to create an etched look on glass,
would work in a pinch.


----------



## RJY66 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think your buddy should pack that worthless, deer spookin, "pretty" rifle up and send it to me.  I would not mind going out and scaring some deer with it.  I might just mess around and give one of em the fright of their lives!  

I'm feelin particularly generous today.  I'll even give him $150 for the piece of junk!


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 1, 2009)

swamp hunter said:


> Yep , My Huntin Pard. sure bought a shiny new Rifle . Problem is you can spot it from a mile away in the woods. Nice Gun , BUT. Anyways I was wondering if he can Parkerize the finish , or Blue it to tone it down ??. Any ideas? And costs. Thanks.



Put A sock on it or put it in a sock cammo,about $8.


----------



## Cknerr (Dec 1, 2009)

if you want to do it yourself, you can buff away a shiny surface. Kinda opposite to polishing. Use a rougher grit and get a satin look. Still will have a gleam, but not blinding.

The camo sock idea like you put on a turkey gun is the cheapest work around I know of.

Wanna rebarrel it?


----------

